# 100% Payback @ High Falls



## tsnider08 (Apr 30, 2015)

May 17 will be the next monthly HFBT. We are changing the date because of Mothers Day.


----------



## tsnider08 (May 15, 2015)

HEADS UP!!! It is getting safe light at like 615 so be there early. If you are late you can still fish but you must find, pay, and let get livewell checked by one of three designated fisherman assigned Sunday morning


----------



## tsnider08 (May 29, 2015)

Our next tx will be June 14th. Hope to see y'all there. Last tx had 14 boats paid 2 places and big fish. Took 15 and change to win. Big fish was 6.5 lbs. Come out and fish with High Falls Bass Tournaments 100% payback


----------



## tsnider08 (Jun 5, 2015)

Bump, come fish with HFBT 100% PAYBACK


----------



## REDNECK1 (Jun 5, 2015)

Where do y'all launch from?


----------



## iTJLee (Jun 8, 2015)

Buck Creek, Redneck1.


----------



## tsnider08 (Jun 12, 2015)

HFBT this Sunday. Hope to see a few new faces. Remember its getting light pretty early so launch will be around 6am.


----------



## tsnider08 (Jun 16, 2015)

Great Tournament Sunday!! Had 16 boats paid 3 places and big fish. 1st place with 16.30lbs was Brooks and Santana, 2nd place with 13lbs Travis and Josh, and 3rd place with 12lbs was Ricky and Jeff. Big fish for the day was 6.10lbs caught by Brooks and Santana. Great Job everybody, now lets try and get 20 boats next month! See y'all then and thanks for fishing with HFBT!!


----------



## tsnider08 (Aug 4, 2015)

Our monthly 100% Payback High Falls Tournament is this Sunday August 9th. We have had some descent turnouts. Come out and fish with us!! Also check out and like our face book page at High Falls Bass Tournaments. Hope to see some of y'all Sunday. Safe light till 3! Thanks for fishing with HFBT


----------



## tsnider08 (Sep 10, 2015)

HFBT This Sunday, safe light till 3, 50$ a boat, 100% payback 1 in 5!!! Buck Creek boat ramp!!


----------



## tsnider08 (Oct 8, 2015)

HFBT Monthly is this Sunday safe light till 3. Fish should be getting shallow and eating pretty good. Hope to see some of y'all there


----------



## tsnider08 (Nov 4, 2015)

HFBT this Sunday November 8th!! Give the deer a rest for a day and come fish with us. Should be a good turnout with most other Jon boat trails wound down. The bass should be eating really good. Hope to see some of y'all there


----------



## Rattlin Rogue (Nov 10, 2015)

Wondering how it went Sunday?


----------



## lonedrake (Nov 14, 2015)

Probably wet and cold lol


----------



## tsnider08 (Dec 30, 2015)

I am no longer doing the HFBT second Sunday tx. Not enough interest to justify it. I thought about doing a points system to see if that would drum up some committed anglers, but I don't see it happening. It was fun while it lasted!! If anybody else wants to take over doing it I'll fish


----------

